# Publier mon site créé avec KompoZer



## Aveugleuh (27 Juin 2010)

Tout d'abord : Bonjour !
Suite a deux jours de recherches , je me décide finalement à venir chercher de l'aide parmi vous.:love:
Voici mon problème : J'ai créer un site web grâce a KompoZer , il est plus ou moins complet ect...
Ensuite , j'ai acheté un hébergement par Allopass ( Allo-Hébergement ).
Ils m'ont envoyé un mail avec une tonne d'informations , sauf que je n'y comprends rien.
Tout ce que j'aimerais faire , c'est mettre mon dossier ou est stocké mon site Html et les images qui y sont contenues dans l'hébergement pour que tout le monde puisse le voir .
Là on me parle en chinois avec des histoires de FTP (Je sais ce que ça veux dire mais même.) et des serveur DNS ect ...

Qui pourrait m'aider charitablement ? 

Je vous remercie beaucoup d'avance ! 
Cordialement ,
Aveugleuh.


----------



## Aveugleuh (27 Juin 2010)

Je sais qu'il est un peu tôt pour un Up mais j'aurais besoin d'une réponse au plus vite , je n'ai plus beaucoup de temps.
Merci d'avance !


----------



## ntx (27 Juin 2010)

Le FTP sert à transférer tes données sur leur serveur. Ils ont du mettre à ta disposition un espace mémoire sur le DD de leur serveur. A toi d'y mettre tes pages, en particulier le point d'entrée, un fichier index.html par exemple.

Mais franchement avant de te lancer dans ce genre de boulot, on se renseigne un minimum avant


----------



## baba21 (9 Mars 2011)

Tu utilise quoi comme programme pour gérer les fichier et accéder a l'espace que tu as acheté ( le serveur )?
Va sur le site du zéro, les gars ils ont publié des mémoires sur le sujet, tu suis les tutos et tout ira bien


----------

